# 36 Gal Bow Front Need advice and help



## Pokerchix (Aug 26, 2015)

So I was given this tank and I am currently putting it through the "leak" process and so far so good BUT now I need advice on some lighting because I want to create a Low Tech (low maintenance if possible) Planted Tank. 

I have some basic skills if you want to call them that HAH :iamwithst due to running a little 10 gallon tank but it is not planted; so I am getting a little curious and would like to expand my hobby.

My questions are:

1. What would be the best lighting setup for this tank (30-36 Gal Bow Front & it seems tall?)
2. What would be a good filtering system, anything you would recommend? It came with a QuietFlow but haven't tested it to see if it works. 
3. What Substrate do you think would work best in this tank?

Currently in my 10 Gal the only fish I have is 1 male betta (Mr. Bill) and a Golden Algea eater so those are the two lucky fishies that will be moving into this new condo when it is up and running in a few weeks.

Any advice would be greatly appreciate! :help:


----------



## brandynhart095 (Jul 27, 2015)

My advice is out angel fish in it and keep the beta where he is


Brandynhg


----------



## brandynhart095 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just kidding but that's what I would do, and for a tank that big i would recommend getting different fish because that's a big tank for one betta


Brandynhg


----------



## brandynhart095 (Jul 27, 2015)

The. Again it's not my tank so do whatever you please. For plants I just started in the hobby of planted tanks also so I don't know much, but swords are good and to be honest you can grow just about anything in a row tech tank. 


Brandynhg


----------



## Pokerchix (Aug 26, 2015)

LOL Thank you Brandynhart  I have thought about leaving Mr.Bill in the 10 Gallon and turning that into a planted tank once I get the big tank going. I have had that betta for the last 4-5 years and can't believe I haven't killed it yet! He is one tough cookie to make it through my water changes.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

It depends on what you're going to do with it! Can you give some more information as to what you're trying to accomplish? The answer to everything is "Depends on what you want and available budget."

I have the same tank and it is deep. 

Here's what I did on my 36bow.
Substrate: EcoComplete - 4 bags
Lighting: Finnex Planted+ (not 24/7) AND Finnex Ray2
Filtering: Eheim 2215
Heater: 200watt Top Fin.
Pressurized CO2: Yes

As far as plants go...it depends on lighting. I'd probably recommend the Finnex Planted24/7. Substrate is your choice. Either go with inert substrate and add root tabs, or go with an active substrate like Aquasoil/Controsoil/Dirt. You don't need to over think it if you don't want to. If you want to over think it...we are all here to help in the minutia. 

Choose plants first and then select what you need to grow them. You don't need a Kessil LED and Aquasoil if you're going to use Anubias and Java ferns.

There is a great sticky thread about low-light/low-tech plants.


----------



## Pokerchix (Aug 26, 2015)

Grizzly THANK YOU for the slap across the forehead! It didn't really click till I read your post a few times and thought "why the hell does he have to ask me these questions!" lol...

So I went and did some MORE research (like we will ever really stop doing that with a planted tank) and I have found I want a carpet plant for sure like the Marsilea Minuta...love this and it will grow in low light/no Co2 needed. I like the Baby Dwarf Tears but not sure I am ready for something like that yet.

As far as some background plants I really like Foxtail 'Green' (Myriophyllum Pinnatum) FRY SAVER. I am just reading about "Stem" plants and understanding their structure and needs because I want to make sure my plant theme is all compatible in the tank if I am correct?

I also watched The Green Machine do some aquascaping and WOW....now I want to do some fancy scaping because this tank is so deep I want to make sure and get some rocks to balance it going upward a bit (if that makes sense).

My budget is open in a sense as I am not worried about it but on the same hand I don't want to throw money down the toilet either. I don't want to waste money on things I will not need or be dumb and buy stuff and end up killing it because I like to learn the hard way.


----------



## Pokerchix (Aug 26, 2015)

LOVE that filter Grizzly...gonna get one of those for sure!


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't forget to research the EI dry fertilizer method of dosing for your plants. Its the best thing I ever did. Look for Tom Bar. If you go low tech (recommended for first time planted) consider using something like Seachem Excel along with those fertilizers to help with the CO2. Because this is a tall tank you'll want to get a light that will give you 35 PAR or less at the substrate depending on whether you have fast growing stem plants like water Wisteria and ferns like Water Sprite or slow growers like Anubia's, swords, and mosses. If you stock very lightly you could probably get away with biweekly 50% water changes; otherwise its 50% every 7 days. With those two fish if you plant heavily you could probably get away with monthly water changes.


----------

